
[Study] Conversations Gone Awry: Detecting Early Signs of Conversational Failure - gnomespaceship
https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.05345
======
gnomespaceship
The paper looks at 50 million conversations across 16 million Wikipedia talk
pages to create a framework for understanding linguistic markers of
conversational trajectories. In a (very surprising) nutshell: if someone
writes "Wow, you're coming off as a total d __, " the conversation is likely
to end badly.

